
The Mythical Fullstack Engineer - WilliamEdward
https://stackoverflow.blog/2019/10/17/imho-the-mythical-fullstack-engineer/?cb=1
======
luckylion
dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21289278](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21289278)

